
Ask HN: Recommendation on external monitoring service provider - SirLJ
Can you please recommend and share experiences on monitoring service provider? I am looking to monitor different ips and ports over the internet with flexible schedule and alerting. One I am considering is UptimeRobot , but would like to hear other recommendations as well... Thanks a lot!
======
apurvadave
If you're looking for something that will give you analytics, trending
alerting etc with not only IPs and ports but also processes, containers,
services, you can check out sysdig - www.sysdig.om

~~~
SirLJ
thanks, I am looking into remote monitoring of other services I am using like
APIs, etc and to get notified if they fail...

------
slap_shot
New Relic, DataDog, PagerDuty, Pingdom, apex.sh

~~~
SirLJ
Thanks, will take a look

